# Help a pigeon - Chicago area



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi everyone!!!

We're looking to locate a home for a wounded bird in the chicago area. I'm about three hours from there, a bit too far away. 

From what I understand, this bird is fairly young, and was found starving and in rough shape. It has come a long way, and is now active and healthy. However, at this time it cannot fly. The owner would like to find a sanctuary or breeder in her area that would be able to give this little guy a permanant home. Please post replies here, (I'm not sure if she has a username here or not) and we'll get you in touch. 

Thanks in advance!!

Dave D


----------



## NAWAF1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

*hi*

hi i live close to the chicago area and would be interested in caring for the pigeon. i have a couple Q id like to know wat type of pigeon, and about how old she is. also the color. if ud like to email me at [email protected] thanks ill be waitin to hear from u.


----------

